# Naruto: Heroes of the World



## KillamriX88 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heroes of the World​

Strange things have been happening. Things have been stirring. Groups of suspicious people. Strong, powerful people. People who sometimes ahv strange powers...

This will take place at the beginning of the Naruto storyline, you will play through things and then the plot will be revealed.

Rules:
1. Follow all general rules.
2. No godmodding.
3. No controlling or killing other peoples players without permission.
4. No excessive profanity.
5. No excessive OOC chat.
6. Don't be an ***hole.
7. Follow MY rules.

MY Rules:
1. Follow the above rules.
2. Join my game damn you! 

Sign up thread:  suck my dick


----------



## Apprentice (Oct 4, 2008)

Ryu awoke in his home. He headed downstairs and out of the door. Ryu started to walk down towards the Ramen Shop. As he grew closer he smelled the chicken aroma from the shop. Umm i love me some ramen. He arrived at the shop and took a look around. Not to busy today. He gave in his order and waited for his meal.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 12, 2008)

Kage walked into the shop and noticed that not that many people were there. She took her seat and announced her order,"I want some chicken-flavored ramen with 5 fish rolls, please", she ordered. She waited solemnly until she saw Ryu,"Hello, are you a genin too?"


----------



## Cheena (Feb 21, 2009)

This RP is inactive, not to mention the owner hasnt been on NF for exactly 5 months


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 21, 2009)

cheenab23 said:


> This RP is inactive, not to mention the owner hasnt been on NF for exactly 5 months



yes I now realize that, and i apologize.  I didnt read the rules.

My apologies


----------

